# 2.0 ABA - need a tranny, will the O2J work for me?



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

I'm looking for cable shifting. 
I do not have a transmission, or engine in my car at this time. 
It will be MS'd.. and I'm nearly done building a obd1. 
was thinking about puttin that wavetec lsd in it.. 
lemme know! thanks. 
Al


----------



## EastCoastDriftGuy (Jul 31, 2007)

*FV-QR*

no the only one that will work will be 02A out of a corrado g60


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (pro3hpi99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pro3hpi99* »_no the only one that will work will be 02A out of a corrado g60 

please never post this misinformation again.........
Any 4 cyl trans will work.......YES ANY.....
it depends on how far your willing to change stuff......
you can use a 4speed 020 or 5 speed 020 and change nothing.......
You can use an 02A or 02J..its the same trans....with some minor interior differences like the stub axles are held in by a bolt and the syncro's blow in the 02J.....
You will also need a Hydraulic clutch setup or a cable to hydro conversion setup...and a new flywheel and starter and clutch setup....
you can also go 02M six speed if your adventurous and like to fabricate trans brackets....
for the 02A-02J-02M you will need a cable shift box with cables and the bracket that mounts the whole mess to the trans.....
and the Wavetrac is an Awesome diff..I have one in my car 02A BTW


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*

Thanks Salsa.. 
Brackets arent that big of a deal to me.. I was hoping to go away from the o2o style as I sold my old engine and the tranny that came in the car. 
The car is a 91 gti. that being said.. the reason I was going for 02J was more or less hearsay, that and the trannys come on turbo cars makes me wonder how many people are beating them up, possibly why syncros go? the tranny guy I'm workin with http://www.aatransaxle.com says the o2j is a beefier tranny.. and that between the a and j, he'd go J. 
The brackets, shifter modifications are inherently part of the game.. not exactly favoring it.. but I am hoping to get out to a cable shift. I've modded everything on this car, including the roof line.. so.. brackets are not a huge challenge, more or less icing on a two year project..
02M, well I like the idea, but I think o2j tdi had long gears.. really I was happy enough with the o2o eurospec .74 output, lowers the freeway cruising to 3K rpm =72mph.. fair enough for a cabriolet, but the gti is a horse of a different color.. 
being as I'm going with the Wavetec LSD.. I wanted to ensure I was goin for the best overall tranny when looking at tranny options.. both for longevity, sport level driving, and its got to be cable, of course. 
So, suggestions, facts welcome. 
Thanks!
I'm hopin to make a decision soon on this LSD.. so help me out guys!
who else went to o2a or j.. and how do you feel about that decision?
eventually this will be a FI engine, just not today.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DubPhreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubPhreek* »_Thanks Salsa.. 
Brackets arent that big of a deal to me.. I was hoping to go away from the o2o style as I sold my old engine and the tranny that came in the car. 
The car is a 91 gti. that being said.. the reason I was going for 02J was more or less hearsay, that and the trannys come on turbo cars makes me wonder how many people are beating them up, possibly why syncros go? the tranny guy I'm workin with http://www.aatransaxle.com says the o2j is a beefier tranny.. and that between the a and j, he'd go J. 
The brackets, shifter modifications are inherently part of the game.. not exactly favoring it.. but I am hoping to get out to a cable shift. I've modded everything on this car, including the roof line.. so.. brackets are not a huge challenge, more or less icing on a two year project..
02M, well I like the idea, but I think o2j tdi had long gears.. really I was happy enough with the o2o eurospec .74 output, lowers the freeway cruising to 3K rpm =72mph.. fair enough for a cabriolet, but the gti is a horse of a different color.. 
being as I'm going with the Wavetec LSD.. I wanted to ensure I was goin for the best overall tranny when looking at tranny options.. both for longevity, sport level driving, and its got to be cable, of course. 
So, suggestions, facts welcome. 
Thanks!
I'm hopin to make a decision soon on this LSD.. so help me out guys!
who else went to o2a or j.. and how do you feel about that decision?
eventually this will be a FI engine, just not today. 

ditching the 020 is the best thing you will ever do.....
it's in there some place


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pro3hpi99)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pro3hpi99* »_no the only one that will work will be 02A out of a corrado g60 


weird








An 02J fit in my car perfectly... HMMMMMMMM..... 

I hear and have heard form some people that the 02J is a stronger trans. overall.... 


_Modified by jaso028 at 2:24 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (jaso028)*

Now I gotta figure out who posted that link with the 300$ cable that basically takes place of modding your cluster/pedal to run hydro.. 
literally makes a hydro clutch a manual cable..


----------



## 2pt. slo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DubPhreek)*

no modding of the cluster pedal is needed to run a hydro though...alteast for the mkIII no modding is needed


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (2pt. slo)*

yea.. its goin on a MKII gti..


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DubPhreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubPhreek* »_yea.. its goin on a MKII gti.. 

THere is a Cable conversion at Nothing Leaves stock.......
610-282-5487...thn there is no need to do a hydro conversion


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*

they got a website by chance?


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I have an o2j in my 2.0 but u have too use a Corrado flywheel and a vr or a Corrado clutch same difference. It's a 228 mm


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (cifdig)*

I'm curious what sort of CV alterations, or drive output hub alteration is required for such a thing.. been lookin over all DIY articles.. havent seen anything specific.. 
Specifics about which coraddo or vr clutch that's needed would be great, thanks


----------



## cifdig (Jun 4, 2005)

I still have my 2.0 axels with an o20 diff. My axels pop right in


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (cifdig)*

I've got stock 1991 gti 8v axles.. I think they're 100mm.. 10.1 rotors, knuckles stock.. 
curious if these will mount up.. either way, will find out one way or the other..








if someone can help with the details of this.. would be swell.


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (DubPhreek)*

02J" 5 Speed New Beetle, Golf/Jetta IV 

Code 1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th R&P Notes 

CZM 3.300 1.944 1.308 1.029 0.837 4.235 2.0L Beetle '98 
DQY 3.778 2.118 1.360 0.971 0.756 3.389 TDI Beetle, Golf/Jetta IV 
EGD 3.300 1.944 1.308 1.029 0.837 3.938 1.8T Beetle '99 
DZQ,EBP,EGT,EKG 3.778 2.118 1.360 1.029 0.837 4.235 2.0L Beetle,Golf/Jetta IV 
EKH,EMS,EZK,FBV 3.778 2.118 1.360 1.029 0.837 4.235 2.0L Golf/Jetta IV 
EBJ,EGR 3.778 2.118 1.360 0.971 0.756 3.389 TDI Beetle, Golf/Jetta IV 
EBQ,EMT 3.300 1.944 1.308 1.029 0.837 3.938 1.8T Beetle,Golf/Jetta IV 
EGQ,FBW 3.300 1.944 1.308 1.029 0.837 3.938 2000-up 1.8T Golf/Jetta IV 
DZC,EHC,EGF 3.625 2.071 1.474 1.038 0.844 3.389 VR6 Golf/Jetta IV 
EWW,FBY,FCF 3.625 2.071 1.474 1.038 0.844 3.389 VR6 Golf/Jetta IV 

Curious if the Beetle one will mount up to my MKIII 2.0 aba.. woo. I like the gearing ratios.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (DubPhreek)*

yes it will mount up... but the only gear you will hate is 5th that .837 gear is wack!! you will be doing 80 @ like 4200rpm...


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (jaso028)*

that's why I'm specifically looking into only the TDI versions.. 
Ive got a MKII.. so I'd have to get WRD's cable converter, and their modified moutns (easiest path to running this) that's like 600$ 
the flywheels and all arent cheap either. 
Main questions stand for me, am I going to have to mod my CV axles?
I've got OE 91 gti axles, fairly new.
anyone done this specific conversion, if so, please IM me..


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (jaso028)*

Given the ratios of the TDI tranny.. DQY, EBJ, EGR
MPH given a 4000RPM ceiling (just entering the powerband in my ABA)
Gear Ratio Max MPH 
1st Gear :1 21.68MPH 
2nd Gear :1 38.68MPH 
3rd Gear :1 60.24MPH 
4th Gear :1 84.37MPH 
5th Gear :1 108.37MPH 

I think this is goin to be spot on.. I'm just on the fence as to where to get a good tranny.. calling from Portland to Canada, Seattle to Pullman.. 450-1300 in prices.. just have to figure out where..


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: (DubPhreek)*

trust us you will not like all the other gears with the TDI trans... 
So your saying 5th gear @ 4k with the TDI trans is 108MPH??? 
you might want to look into that better.... 
I got the 5th gear from a TDI in my car now, @ 4K i'm @ 85-88MPH..
The overall gearing isnt going to be right... 


_Modified by jaso028 at 5:32 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (jaso028)*

specifically citing this information from Techtonics tuning
EBJ,EGR 3.778 2.118 1.360 0.971 0.756 3.389 
http://www.scirocco.org/gears/
3.778 21 mph 2.118 38 mph 1.360 60 mph 0.971 84 mph 0.756 108 mph 3.389 final, ceiling RPM 4000
I ran the numbers several times.. 
Just got back from the local yard, snagged a nice low mileage EBJ from a 2002, 68K on it, was dirty, but nothing a couple cans of degreaser, and 2$ on the pressurewasher couldnt fix up.. Yesterday I picked up a shifter from a local so now its just the final pieces and we're golden.. 
any suggestions on the clutch flywheel setup? I'm seeing Singlemass Sachs setup looks good up to 300whp, cant imagine I'm comin close to that yet. 

Will be ordering the Autotech Wavetec LSD.. will be havin em put this in for me at a local shop, will have it shot peened/similar in the process.. the way I see it, this tranny is just broke in.. hopefully not much else is needed..
To finish off the conversion, will be ordering WRD's MKII to o2j conversion tranny brackets, and cable to hydro actuator.. granted they're 600.. but I think its worth not modding my car.. some things I'll mod, but I think this one is just a order item. 



_Modified by DubPhreek at 4:06 PM 10-25-2008_


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (DubPhreek)*

Pressurewashed yesterday after pickup.. hosed it down with more degreaser, used a toothbrush on all of it.. pulled off more crap.. 
Its kinda grey.. figured the dremel is a good tool to bring some new life back into the surface.. lets face it.. just painted the car, and its getting a new ground up build ABA, new paint all shiney other stuff.. A buffing/shiniing mission is a moral/morale imperitive.. 
I didnt even touch the aluminum buffing kit I got from Harbor freight during the P+P headwork.. I think this is going to be a piece of cake considering I dont have to be as nice to this.. I wanna see what this dewalt drill will lay down..


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DubPhreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubPhreek* »_they got a website by chance?

http://www.nothingleavesstock.com


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*

I found that WRD sells them directly. 
http://wrdusa.com/mm5/merchant...ranny
I should know this.. but does anyone know if this fits a MKII 91 gti 8v?
http://wrdusa.com/mm5/merchant...Code=


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (DubPhreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubPhreek* »_I found that WRD sells them directly. 
http://wrdusa.com/mm5/merchant...ranny
I should know this.. but does anyone know if this fits a MKII 91 gti 8v?
http://wrdusa.com/mm5/merchant...Code=

Yes it will fit..just look at the end where it hooks to the clutch peddle...besides..MK3's have the hydro brackets built in....and don't need the cable


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Salsa GTI)*

Sorry, was talking about the 02j tranny mounts..


----------



## pvtspencer101 (10 mo ago)

Salsa GTI said:


> *Re: FV-QR (pro3hpi99)*
> 
> 
> _Quote, originally posted by *pro3hpi99* »_no the only one that will work will be 02A out of a corrado g60
> ...


 in my 97 Jetta, I am rebuilding the ABA 2.0L thats in it and i am of course going to turbo the thing, the current tranny is a 020! if i am not mistaken, which needs to be re-built also, was wondering if i just bolt an already rebuilt 02j to it, from what i have been reading its a stronger trans, and sense I am going to have to replace the clutch and everything anways, now would be the time to swap them..
thanks in advance


----------



## pvtspencer101 (10 mo ago)

pvtspencer101 said:


> in my 97 Jetta, I am rebuilding the ABA 2.0L thats in it and i am of course going to turbo the thing, the current tranny is a 020! if i am not mistaken, which needs to be re-built also, was wondering if i just bolt an already rebuilt 02j to it, from what i have been reading its a stronger trans, and sense I am going to have to replace the clutch and everything anways, now would be the time to swap them..
> thanks in advance


is the 02A and better than an 020? sorry this is my 1st VW build, I am shooting for around 300whp, out of my build or should I just have the 020 rebuilt?


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

Just saying, 300whp is not going to happen. A 020 will not last very long but I suspect, the 02A will not either. It would depend on how you apply the throttle and drop the clutch.


----------

